# Macbook Pro wont turn on?



## AshleyH140 (Sep 17, 2008)

Last night I was on safari and all of a sudden safari just crashed. I tried force quit on it and then all of a sudden my MBP just switches off.

I tried to turn it on and the LED light on the button to open it comes on, I can hear everything inside spinning and doing whatever it does so it seems okay in that way. I thought for a moment it was the screen that was just broke but I cant hear it start-up.

Ive looked and there seems to be similar problems but none of the solutions work they all say turn it on and hold cmd, option p and r and it does nothing.

I put a DVD in the drive and it managed to swallow that perfectly, and now I cant get that back either!

Help? Preferably get it working for tommorow morning?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried to reset the SMC on it yet? Also have you tried to turn the brightness up or connect an external monitor? For it to swallow the DVD, I'd think it is still okay, just with a video out issue. Make sure that the MBP is off and then turn it on while holding down the trackpad button. This tells the Mac to eject any disks that it has, and it should spit the DVD back out. If not, then you need to take it back to Apple. Even if it does, but you still have no video out, take it to Apple.


----------

